# Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280 / Frage zum Heatshield



## OdlG (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich stoße nicht auf Ärger, wenn ich hier einen recht grundlegenden Thread eröffne, doch ich habe über die SuFu nicht wirklich eine passende Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden:

Ich habe mir hier im Forum einen _AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro_ gekauft und noch einige VRAM-Kühler. Nun möchte ich diesen auf meiner GTX280 verbauen. Leider habe ich noch nie den Kühler einer GraKa gewechselt und bitte daher um Tipps und Tricks, wie man Fehler vermeiden kann.

Außerdem habe ich keine Anleitung zum Einbau des Kühlers. Auf der Produktseite von Arctic Cooling kann ich nur eine Anleitung für eine GTX285 finden. Nur bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich vor allem die vielen VRAM Kühler richtig zuordnen kann. Gibt es also i.wo eine gute Anleitung für den Einbau? Im Forum habe ich noch in einem Review eine gute Anleitung gefunden, aber auch für GTX285.

Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob ihr meint, dass ich die Standard-VRAM-Küler verbauen soll oder die anderen, die ich mir gekauft habe. Bilder von allem verfügbarem Material ist dazu im Anhang. Außerdem habe ich als WLP eine _Silicon Paste_ von Arctic Cooling. Ist die okay oder soll ich mir bessere kaufen? Und das Entfernen der alten WLP soll doch mit Alkohol und Radiergummi geschehen, oder? Habe leider nix Hochprozentiges im Haus (und das als Student, bitte entschuldigt), somit bleibt nur der Radiergummi. Bei CPUs habe ich immer Wattestäbchen genommen, sind die auch okay?

So viele Fragen und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße OdlG


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Installation von AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro*

Kannst du mal nähere Angaben zu deiner GTX280 machen, evtl ein Foto posten. Dann kann weitere Aussagen zu der VRM-Kühlung machen... 

Standardpaste ist schon okay. 

Für die VRams rund um die GPU ist es egal welche Kühlkörper du verwendest, hauptsache sie kleben richtig.

Zum Reinigen empfiehlt sich schon so was wie Waschbenzin oder die Reinigungsmittel von Arctic oder Akasa. Na ja zur Not tuts auch das Radiergummi alleine, würde ich sagen.

Oder schau mal hier, zumindest für die Demontage...


----------



## OdlG (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Installation von AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro*

Ist die MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC. Bilder gebe ich nachher. Muss die erstmal ausbauen.

Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich Student, damit fallen Waschbenzin/Reinigungsmittel schonmal aus 

Hier ein Bild aus dem Sysprofile


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Installation von AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro*

Das große Problem werden wohl die Spannungswandler VRM machen. Für diese gibts eigentlich nur den Thermalright VRM-G1 als gute Kühllösung. Die Standardlösungen der Alternativkühler ist nicht gerade optimal, wie du hier nachlesen kannst. 

Hast du eigentlich die erforderliche Kühlplatte?


----------



## OdlG (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Installation von AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro*

kühlplatte? vrm-kühler?

dachte, der kühler wird einfach hinten verschraubt und alle kleinen kühlkörper kommen auf ram und SpaWas... sicher, dass beim gtx pro so eine platte erforderlich ist bzw. die vrm kühler keine der beiliegenden sind?

habe die gtx280 erfolgreich vom alten kühler befreit. bilder folgen gleich


----------



## OdlG (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Installation von AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro*

hier habe ich die gpu freigelegt. aber jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht weiter. ich google mal und melde mich bei erfolg

edit: super anleitung gefunden. ich versuche mein glück!

LINK 1

LINK 2

okay. ist i.wie auch für gtx285... meine spawa/ram anordnung ist grundlegend verschieden... habe erstmal nur nvivo kühler montiert


----------



## mcmarky (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Säubere die Spawas sehr grundlich und klebe auf diese die besten Kühler, die du hast. Sie müssen natürlich dazwischen passen, und keine weiteren Bauteile berühren.

Achte auf jeden Fall im Betrieb auf die VRM-Temperaturen, die du auslesen kannst... Vorteilhaft ist, dass der GTX PRO mehrere Lüfter hat, sodass direkt auf die Spawas-Kühler Luft geblasen wird. Trotzdem die Temps im Auge behalten.

Den Kühler für den nvivo-Chip nicht zu stark festschrauben, da brechen gerne mal die Kanten des Chips.

Ansonsten erfolgt die Montage genau wie bei den Links.

Du machst das schon


----------



## OdlG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

okay, ich habe ein delikates Problem: Die VRAM-Kühler fallen teilweise wieder ab. Dabei habe ich alle Bauteile gründlich mit Wattestäbchen und Radiergummi gereinigt. Ich werde nochmal neue Kühler vom Händler bestellen. 

Dann noch eine Frage: Auf Bild 3 in Post #5 sieht man die rechte Hälfte der Platine. Dort sind 2 arten von komponenten, die anscheinend gekühlt werden sollen. einmal die grauen bauteile und dann die Teile, die auf dem Foto bläulich aussehen. Nur müssen sie wirklich beide gekühlt werden? wenn nein, welche dann?


----------



## mcmarky (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Ich habe mal die Bauteile markiert. Es sollten diejenigen sein, die auch mit der Originalkühlerplatte Kontakt hatten.

Die VRams auf der Vorderseite bräuchten (zumindest für kurze Zeit) nicht zwingend einen Kühlkörper, die auf der Rückseite dagegen schon.

Ich hoffe, du hast auch gleich einen Reiniger mitbestellt.

Hier hat jemand den Xtreme auf seine GTX260 65nm gebaut. Die VRM-Kühler müssen wirklich sehr gut haften, wenn die im ungünstigsten Moment abfallen...


----------



## trucker1963 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Hallo!

Lies dir mal das dazu durch:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/47510-user-review-arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a-10.html .
Habe es auch so gemacht und läuft super,erfordert aber etwas Geschick und man zerstört den org.Kühler.

Oder du nimmst den Thermalright VRM-G1,wie schon vorher geschrieben,kostet aber.


----------



## OdlG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

sehe ich recht, dass ich da ne metallsäge für brauche? das wäre dann für mich ein unüberwindbares hindernis.

außerdem scheint es den G1 nirgendwo mehr zu geben. alle händler verweisen mich bei suche auf nen gehäuselüfter.


----------



## mcmarky (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Ups, der Thermalright VRM-G1 ist nur für die 55nm Versionen, sprich GTX260 und GTX285, geeignet. Also nix für dich. Bei pc-cooling.de gibts den aber noch...

Das Durchsägen wäre auf jeden Fall die beste Lösung. Dazu reicht sicher eine kleine Metallsäge. Beispiel sowas.

Wie schon gesagt, wenn ein geklebter VRM-Kühler abfällt unter Last, dann es das Karten-Ende bedeuten.


----------



## OdlG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

alles klar. habe meinen kühler soweit auseinander genommen. dann bestell ich mir mal noch die metallsäge!

und was ist mit meinen oberen VRAMs? im Moment sind die Kühlkörper recht fest drauf, mach mir aber sorgen, dass die irgend wann anders abfallen.


----------



## OdlG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

eine frage:

in anbetracht der bevorstehenden kühlerpad-wechsel versuche ich, die alten pads zu lösen. leider schaffe ich das einfach nicht. gibt es da i.welche hilfsmittel? hilft einfaches leitungswasser?


----------



## mcmarky (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Welche Kühlerpads meinst du genau? Mit Leitungswasser?


----------



## OdlG (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

ich meine die klebepads auf ram-kühlern. wie auf den kleinen von thermaltake oder den standard-kühlern vom accelero. die will ich ablösen, aber mein taschenmesser packt es nicht. die kleben einfach zu sehr am kühler.

edit: kann ich eigtl auch nur den teil der backplate absägen, der die vier löcher hat? damit ich auf meine rams richtige kühler kleben kann? will nicht die ganze backplate drauf haben.


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

morgen kommt die säge. bräuchte bitte antoworten auf die beiden fragen in meinem voerhergehenden post :S


----------



## mcmarky (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Ablösen geht entweder mit Fingernagel, Arctic od. Akasa Cleaner oder eben mit Waschbenzin. Sind die Kühler schon gebraucht? Hast du auch neue Klebepads?

Mit der Backplate bin ich mir nicht sicher, mache es doch so wie in dem Thread, den trucker1963 angebeben hat.

Dann viel Spaß beim Sägen...


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

habe drei neue folien 8x8cm. die dürften für alle verbliebenen kühler reichen. bei der ganzen backplate ist aber das ding, dass ich den nvivo-kühler nochmal abnehmen muss, oder?


----------



## mcmarky (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Soweit ich das gesehen habe, liegt die Backplate auf den Schrauben des NVIO-Kühlers auf, ohne dass diese in diesem Bereich mit angeschraubt wird.

Für zwei Schrauben besitzt die Backplate auch gar keine Bohrungen...


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

korrekt. zwei schrauben sind unter der backplate, zwei aber drüber. aber das dürfte ja auch so halten, oder?

und mit dem fingernagel geht nix an den kühlern  habe sie ne ganze weile in heißem wasser gebadet. die klebeschicht ist ab, aber die reste gehen einfach nicht ab  geht auch i.ein haushaltsreiniger?


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Leute, Leute, Leute... So schwer muss man sich die Arbeit doch gar nicht machen! 

Ich bin ebenfalls Besitzer einer GTX280 und habe auf dieser den Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro am Laufen. Du brauchst nichts segen oder so... 
Du entfernst einfach die gesamte Backplate und schraubst den Kühler mit den beiliegenden Schrauben sowie Unterlegscheiben (!) an der Karte fest. 
Die vRAMs auf der Rückseite bestückst du jeweils einzeln mit einem passenden Kühler (sind auch welche dabei...; Siehe Bild 2 im Anhang!).
Auf der Vorderseite verschraubst du, bevor der große Kühler raufkommt, den nvio-Kühler.

Die vRAMs auf der Vorderseite bekommen auch jeweils einen einzelnen (so habe ich es gemacht) oder einen langen Kühlkörper.
Die Spannungswandler sind so eine Sache: Wenn du sie gut gereinigt bekommst, haften die kleinen Kühler ganz gut und werden am Schluss noch vom großen Kühler gehalten (siehe Bild 1 im Anhang!).

Gereinigt habe ich meine vRAMs und die SpaWas mit nem einfachen Radiergummi, ohne irgendwelche Alkohole. Es geht ja nur darum, das Fett weg zu bekommen.
Die ursprünglichen Wärmeleitpads gingen bei mir recht einfach ab, eines fehlte sogar ganz...  

falls weitere Fragen da sind, kannst du dich ja gerne nochmal melden! 

VG und gutes Gelingen,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

wow, danke für die anleitung!! echt super hilfe! 

wie sieht es mit den Temps aus? sind die mit der Standard-SpaWa-Kühlung besser oder machen die AC-Kühler ihren Job genauso gut? Und muss ich die grauen Elemente gar nicht kühlen?

und weiß jemand, ob die blauen thermalright (?) vram-kühler besser sind als die AC-Standard-Dinger?


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



OdlG schrieb:


> wow, danke für die anleitung!! echt super hilfe!



Man tut was man kann...  Nein, Scherz.
Das freut mich, dass es dir geholfen hat. 



OdlG schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den Temps aus? sind die mit der Standard-SpaWa-Kühlung besser oder machen die AC-Kühler ihren Job genauso gut? Und muss ich die grauen Elemente gar nicht kühlen?



Meinst du mit Standard-SpaWa-Kühlung den originalen Stock-Kühler von nVidia?
Du musst ja für den Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro den alten Kühler runternehmen, da bleibt auch keine Platte für die SpaWas übrig.
Also musst du die mitgelieferten Kühler von AC benutzen.
Diese verrichten ihren Job gerade so ausreichend. Es sitzt ja aber auch einer der drei 92mm-Lüftern direkt über den SpaWas.
Jedoch erreichen jene auf meiner Karte unter Last (bei 1.19 Volt) und nem Takt von 702/1458/1242 die schon leicht kritische 100 °C Marke.
Im Furmark wird's dann noch schlimmer... 
Aber meine Karte lebt noch^^

Als Alternative kannst du dich nach einer "SpaWa-Platte" vom Vorgängermodell Accerlero Xtreme GTX _280_ umsehen, der Kühler hatte noch nicht diese kleinen, schlecht haltenden Kühlkörper... 



OdlG schrieb:


> und weiß jemand, ob die blauen thermalright (?) vram-kühler besser sind als die AC-Standard-Dinger?



Das könnte gut angehen, kann dir aber leider nichts genaueres sagen... :/
Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass diese unter den großen Kühler passen, du siehst ja auf meinem Foto, wie eng das ist.
Auf der rückseite könntest du sie nartürlich verwenden^^

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



Speedi schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Standard-SpaWa-Kühlung den originalen Stock-Kühler von nVidia?
> Jedoch erreichen jene auf meiner Karte unter Last (bei 1.19 Volt) und nem Takt von 702/1458/1242 die schon leicht kritische 100 °C Marke.
> Im Furmark wird's dann noch schlimmer...
> Aber meine Karte lebt noch^^



Das ist es mir nicht wert  Dann säge ich die Kühlung des Originals ab und auf die SpaWas klebe ich noch einen langen AC-Kühler drauf. Meine Karte läuft zwar bei nur 1.062 Volt, aber ich will den Takt auch noch deutlich über den deinen steigern 

Alles klar. Die Metallsäge ist da. Ich versuch mein Glück!

Muss ich eigtl auf den kleinen schwarzen Bausteinen auch die Plastikfolie entfernen? Auf meinem Bild haben die den bläulichen Schein verursacht.


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



OdlG schrieb:


> Das ist es mir nicht wert  Dann säge ich die Kühlung des Originals ab und auf die SpaWas klebe ich noch einen langen AC-Kühler drauf. Meine Karte läuft zwar bei nur 1.062 Volt, aber ich will den Takt auch noch deutlich über den deinen steigern
> 
> Alles klar. Die Metallsäge ist da. Ich versuch mein Glück!
> 
> Muss ich eigtl auf den kleinen schwarzen Bausteinen auch die Plastikfolie entfernen? Auf meinem Bild haben die den bläulichen Schein verursacht.



Na dann viel Spaß^^ 
Poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn du fertig bist. 
Du musst bei den Spawas schon die alten Wärmeleitpads entfernen (das bläuliche), sonst wird das wahrscheinlich nichts mit der Kühlung...

Mit meiner Karte scheine ich auch einen schlechten Chip erwischt zu haben, wenn man bedenkt, dass die AMP!-version damals mit Standardkühler meine Taktraten gemacht hat.
Meine Karte schaffte die erst nach dem Kühlerwechsel... 
Weiter geht's nicht, sonst produziert sie Pixelmüll^^

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



Speedi schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß^^
> Poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn du fertig bist.
> Du musst bei den Spawas schon die alten Wärmeleitpads entfernen (das bläuliche), sonst wird das wahrscheinlich nichts mit der Kühlung...



Ich meine aber nicht die weißen Wärmeleitpads. Die kleben noch am alten Kühler. Nein, auf den Dingern war unter den WLPads noch eine minimal kleine Folie. die ist minimal kleiner als die bauteile selbst. bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die wirklich entfernen sollte :S



> Mit meiner Karte scheine ich auch einen schlechten Chip erwischt zu haben, wenn man bedenkt, dass die AMP!-version damals mit Standardkühler meine Taktraten gemacht hat.
> Meine Karte schaffte die erst nach dem Kühlerwechsel...
> Weiter geht's nicht, sonst produziert sie Pixelmüll^^
> 
> ...



Ich scheine einen super Chip erwischt zu haben^^ geht sogar stabil bis 1.032V bei 700/1400/1200


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich meine aber nicht die weißen Wärmeleitpads. Die kleben noch am alten Kühler. Nein, auf den Dingern war unter den WLPads noch eine minimal kleine Folie. die ist minimal kleiner als die bauteile selbst. bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die wirklich entfernen sollte :S



Würde ich schon machen, bei mir war überhaupt kein Rückstand mehr, nur die schwarzen Chips zu sehen!



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich scheine einen super Chip erwischt zu haben^^ geht sogar stabil bis 1.032V bei 700/1400/1200



Menno, das ist voll gut^^


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

habe jetzt mal den kühlkörper zersägt.

im anhand auch die bilder von den kleinen folien. sind eigtl gut zu erkennen. kann ich eigtl auch WLP für die SpaWas nutzen oder müssen es Pads sein?


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Das sieht doch gut aus! 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, was du mit Folien meinst^^
Die würde ich drauflassen, die waren vorher ja auch drauf. Und sie abzubekommen könnte evtl, schwierig werden...

Du musst sehen, wie du die Platte jetzt festbekommen willst.
Entweder du nimmst selbstklebende Pads, da sie die Platte dann rankleben. -> du musst nichts festschrauben, oder Paste (bringt vermutlich bei den Temps mehr) und schraubst die Platte fest. Löcher sind ja da. 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

also ich habe den spawa-block per WLP und 4 gefederten schrauben von der rückseite befestigt. sieht ganz gut aus. 

jetzt muss ich nur noch die WLPads von meinen Zalman ZM-RHS 1 runterkriegen. Da sie gebraucht sind, halten sie leider nicht mehr sonderlich gut


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*



OdlG schrieb:


> also ich habe den spawa-block per WLP und 4 gefederten schrauben von der rückseite befestigt. sieht ganz gut aus.
> 
> jetzt muss ich nur noch die WLPads von meinen Zalman ZM-RHS 1 runterkriegen. Da sie gebraucht sind, halten sie leider nicht mehr sonderlich gut



Das ist doch gut! 
Ja, die solltest du wechseln...
Eigentlich sollte eine Einweichung in warmes/heißes Wasser helfen, die Dinger abzubekommen. Kannst du mit Fingernägeln dann abkratzen.
Wenn das nicht geht, musst du wohl zu anderem (richtigen) Werkzeug greifen. 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

hab die zm-rhs erfolgreich auf die karte geklebt. Mit warmen Wasser ging es recht gut...  Jetzt frage ich mich noch: müssen die grauen elemente, die bei meiner abgesägten kühlplatte rausgucken auch gekühlt werden?


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Ich kann dir zwar leider nicht genau sagen, wofür die "grauen Elemente" da sind, aber die musst du nicht extra mit einem Kühlkörper bestücken.
Falls sie etwas warm werden sollten, wird der 92mm-Lüfter über ihnen garantiert dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht überhitzen! 
Ansonsten wären die ja auch beim Originalkühler bedeckt gewesen. 

Vielleicht kannst du, wenn du die Karte ganz umgerüstet hast, noch ein abschließendes Foto posten? Mich interessiert das Aussehen! 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

alles klar. ist zwar kein augenschmaus. aber vllt überarbeite ich alle ramkühler nochmal 

bilder stelle ich dann rein


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Ok, gut. 

Danke!


----------



## OdlG (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

musst dich noch bis sonntag gedulden. bin grad bei meiner freundin in berlin (der schönsten stadt der welt :-!)


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Macht ja nichts^^ 
Viel Spaß euch. 

(Ja, Berlin ist wirklich schön...)


----------



## OdlG (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

so, ich bin zurück in meinen eigenen vier wänden. hab die RAM-Kühler nochmal überprüft. alles hält und soo unschön sieht es doch nicht aus. Habe jetzt mit der Siliconpaste den Kühler montiert. Lüfterkabel trotteligerweise vergessen. wenigstens konnte ich so nochmal sehen, dass ich glück habe, da die WLP perfekt verteilt ist.

alles klar. im anhang also die Bilder!


----------



## Speedi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Sieht doch super aus!  Gar nicht hässlich^^ 

Viel Spaß damit^^  Wird sicherlich kühler sein.

Speedi


----------



## OdlG (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

ich schreibe dann auch mal meine temps und taktraten rein. bin auch gespannt


----------



## OdlG (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

konnte die gtx280 mangels platz im gehäuse leider noch nicht testen. dafür habe ich jetzt eine zweite bei ebucht erstanden. bei der ist aber der heatshield entfernt. kann ich denn auf die gpu WLP auftragen und trotzdem sicher sein, dass ausreichender kontakt zum accelero besteht?

falls nicht, kann ich den heatshield einfach mit WLP auf die GPU auflegen und auf diese wiederum den kühler?


----------



## Fla$h (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von ACCELERO XTREME GTX PRO auf GTX280*

Da du ja noch von keinen Temperaturen berichten kannst. 
Werde ich mal welche einstellen. 

Ich hab auch noch die GTX280 und sie nun mit einem Accelero  versehen. 
Hinzu kam noch ein neues Gehäuse. Cooler Master HAF X RC 942.

Im Alten Gehäuse. Termatakel soprano vx

Grafigkarte im Standby  52-55°C
Nach ner Runde Crysis  80-85°C

Neues Gehäuse.

Graka im Standby  44°C
Nach ner Runde Crysis 67°C

Neues Gehäuse und Accelero XTremo Graka Kühler.

Graka im Standby  35°C
Nach ner Runde Crysis 45°C

Zimmertemperatur: 25°C


Bilder von vorher hab ich leider nicht gemacht. 

Graka mit Accelero nur Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka mit Accelero mit Crysis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich den Leuten die noch eine GTX280 oder ähnliche Karten benutzen, wo so ein Umbau möglich ist, empfehlen. 

Gruß
Fla$h


----------



## OdlG (31. Januar 2011)

danke, flash  geht dein postzähler auch endlich mal nahc oben 

der kühler ist da, ich bräuchte bitte tipps zum umgang mit dem heatshield. soll ich ihn weiterverwenden oder nicht? falls nein, was muss ich beachten?


----------



## Speedi (31. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du genau mit "heatshield"?
Meinst du den Heatspreader, der auf der GPU liegt?
Wenn der entfernt ist, hat der Kühler doch gar keinen Kontakt zum Chip...
Wie man den HS allerdings wieder ranbekommt, wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht so auf Anhieb... :/


----------



## OdlG (31. Januar 2011)

Speedi schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau mit "heatshield"?
> Meinst du den Heatspreader, der auf der GPU liegt?
> Wenn der entfernt ist, hat der Kühler doch gar keinen Kontakt zum Chip...
> Wie man den HS allerdings wieder ranbekommt, wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht so auf Anhieb... :/



genau den meine ich, abgekürzt glaube ich IHS. Bei der GTX280 wurde der manchmal entfernt von Nutzern, die einen Heatbug hatten. Allerdings ist der IHS gut einen Millimeter dick, sodass es schwer wird mit Kontakt. Ich probiere das mal im Trockenversuch aus, ob der kühler auf der gpu aufliegt. wird wohl aber erst morgen. studium frisst gerade zuviel zeit^^


----------



## Speedi (31. Januar 2011)

OdlG schrieb:


> genau den meine ich, abgekürzt glaube ich IHS. Bei der GTX280 wurde der manchmal entfernt von Nutzern, die einen Heatbug hatten. Allerdings ist der IHS gut einen Millimeter dick, sodass es schwer wird mit Kontakt. Ich probiere das mal im Trockenversuch aus, ob der kühler auf der gpu aufliegt. wird wohl aber erst morgen. studium frisst gerade zuviel zeit^^



Ja, da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig...
Oder du versuchst, den IHS (richtige Abkürzung^^  ) wieder dranzumachn, (evtl. kleben)!?
Musst du mal sehen... 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2011)

okay. habe den kühler montiert. der IHS musste wieder drauf. da war über 1mm abstand! eine ausgediente EC-Karte musste dafür ihr Antlitz beschmutzen lassen, aber was soll's


----------



## Speedi (1. Februar 2011)

Na dann hast du ja jetzt wieder genug Power unterm Gesäß!


----------



## OdlG (2. Februar 2011)

dazu gesellt sich noch eine 8800GT als Physx-Karte  hatte sie bis eben noch im jetzigen System. Kommt dann aber mit aufs "neue" Board.


----------



## Speedi (2. Februar 2011)

Sind denn auch genug Lanes für 3 Grakas vorhanden?
Es wäre ja eher schlecht, wenn die Karten mit 8-4-4 angebunden wären... (oder so ähnlich...  )

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## OdlG (2. Februar 2011)

also laut spezifikation läuft mein MB (foxconn destroyer) mit

16-16-0-0
16-8-8-0
8-8-8-8

damit sollte es problemlos gehen


----------



## Speedi (2. Februar 2011)

Joa, nur bekommt die eine GTX 280 dann eben nur 8 Lanes...
Ich würde mir überlegen, ob das was bringt, denn eigentlich sollten die 280'er das auch allein mit dem PhysX schaffen^^ 
Aber ist halt immer die Frage, was mehr FPS kostet...


----------



## stscnc (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich habe auch eine GTX 280, also ich habe mir auch den Kühler Accelero Xtreme GTX Pr bestellt und bekommen. Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen offen, hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann, vielen Dank.
In der Anleitung steht etwas von Radiergummi, warum sollte man die RAM und Spannungsregler zuerst eine Reinigung machen und danach mit Radiergummi behandeln, oder ist es wegen der Haftung der Kleber unter den Kühlrippen?
Danach wollte ich fragen, ich habe auch noch Arctic Alumina Premium Ceramic Thermal Adhesive - Wärmeleitkleber bestellt und bekommen, haften die Rippen besser mit dem Kleber oder hat jemand eine andere möglichkeit, vielen Dank.
Gruss stscnc


----------



## Speedi (12. Januar 2013)

Hey, also ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, dass ich damals bei meiner GTX 280 nicht extra Wärmeleitkleber verwendet habe.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht notwendig, extra Wärmeleitkleber zu verwenden! 
Das Radiergummi kommt meines Erachtens tatsächlich nur wegen der besseren Haftung der Kleber zum Einsatz, ich meine, dass RAM und Spannungswandler ziemlich schmierig waren... Das Radiergummi macht die Oberfläche dann etwas rauer. 

LG


----------



## OdlG (12. Januar 2013)

Exakt, die Radierer sind wegen der besseren Haftung. Aber schön die Flusen wegpusten! Ich habe schön öfters mit WLP und -Kleber gearbeitet und muss sagen, dass ich den Kleber für den RAM besser finde. Ansonsten ist die Montage recht einfach  Viel Erfolg


----------



## stscnc (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen und Danke für die Antworte.
Wie ist es mit den Kühlrippen also ich habe probiert eine RAM mit Reinigungsmittel zu putzen danach die Kühlrippe direkt ohne Kleber kleben, die hält aber nicht auf der RAM ist die Klebefolie unter den Rippen auch so, das es erst wenn die Karte dann gebraucht wird richtig fest halten oder hat das nichts zusammen zu tun, vielen Dank.
Hat jemanden schon solcher Kleber  Arctic Alumina Premium Ceramic Thermal Adhesive - Wärmeleitkleber gebraucht?
Gruss
stscnc


----------



## OdlG (12. Januar 2013)

tatsächlich wird der kleber erst richtig fest, wenn er durch den betrieb mal erhitzt wurde. allerdings solltest du nach dem kleben der RAM-Kühler ohnehin 1 Stunde warten bis sie recht gut halten. das klingt zwar immer doof, aber hilft sehr deutlich!


----------

